# Live in NYC or Jersey? Want to try Schutzhund?



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys!

I'm looking in to starting a Schutzhund/Protection Sport club in Staten Island, NY. I have experience in training and helper work and just need some people that are interested in learning and training.

Send me a PM if you're interested and I'll keep you informed of our first session.

Ben


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Ben,

Double check, as I think there is one club alread on the island. Not sure how active.

What part of the island? I have a lot of relatives there


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

If you wanted to move more upstate I would love to..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm about 30 minutes outside of manhattan and 20 minutes from the bronx. Where were you planning on doing this? This thread has definitely sparked my interest.


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

This would be at Ft. Wadsworth on Staten Island.

There are no clubs on Staten Island but I know of a few people training that live here.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

PM send


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

We will be having another training session this Saturday (January 8th) in Staten Island. Everyone is invited.

We will be doing obedience and protection.

Send me a PM for more information. Hope to see you there.


----------

